# Keeping wasps from Warre Roof



## matthewstiles (Jun 4, 2013)

Having an issue with wasps building nests into the roof of my Warre hive. Had two nests so far this year, what would be the best course of action to prevent this from reoccurring?


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

I do cutouts, and one of my rules to prevent a recurrence is to remove comfortable space - meaning if I do a cutout and fill the area with insulation, even if the bees can smell the old wax and honey through my other measures, they don't have enough space to build a hive and won't start.

In some cases, the location could get damp, so I don't use insulation in case it acts like a sponge and holds moisture - causing rot. In those extreme cases, I loosely ball up window screen - either fiberglass or aluminum to fill the cavity such that there's no flight room, but still allows plenty of ventilation for moisture and no moisture retention.

Rob
www.mongrelbees.com


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

matthewstiles said:


> Having an issue with wasps building nests into the roof of my Warre hive. Had two nests so far this year, what would be the best course of action to prevent this from reoccurring?


Matt,

I take my roofs off & seal off all openings with #8 hardware cloth. You still get the ventilation w/o the wasp.


----------

